# Gulf Shore Surf Fishing Tips



## scooter002000 (Mar 13, 2013)

New to surf fishing. Wondered if anyone would help me and my 12 year old and 14 year old catch some fish of the surf? What to use, maybe a spot to start fishing? Just looking for a good start. We will be staying by the channel to little lagoon.


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

I visit that area in the summer. Not sure what time of year you are going so what I say might not apply, but...I usually hit the surf at sunrise with some small bucktail jigs, like the ones by Spro. A really easy, but expensive, lure for kids to use in the surf are the really small Shimano Waxwings. Just cast and retrieve. Usually catch several things like redfish, ladyfish, bluefish, etc. I also highly recommend going to the Gulf State Pier a couple miles east of where you're staying. Really nice place and tons of fish around it. Good for the kids too. Just take a sabiki rig to catch your own bait (which is also fun for kids).


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Gulf State Pier also gets my vote. You can fish the surf, throwing spoons as well, and catch ladyfish and Spanish mackrel.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Google David Thornton. He is a surf, jetty pier guide. Half day with him will be the best 100.00 you will spend on your vacation. You are staying in a remarkable place. In fact I spend 10 days every June about 1/4 mile from LL pass. We launch our kayaks there and fish offshore. Gulf State Pier is awesome as well.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I was there last summer for a long weekend in July. I fished the surf with a gold spoon one afternoon and caught about 25 ladyfish. As Gargoyle said, bucktail jigs work well and of course dead/live shrimp. 

Good luck, have fun and enjoy the beautiful sugar sand beaches!


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where is Gulf Shores exactly??


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

jettycowboy47 said:


> Where is Gulf Shores exactly??


https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Gulf...gl=us&ei=lc9RUeznFInwiwKF9IGIAg&ved=0CMYBELYD


----------

